# Find Bella lost in car accident



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm sure you have read the horrible news about Patti and Bills Grandson. They had 2 dogs one is ok the other Bella is lost. Shes a black lab with prick ears around 30 lbs There is a facebook setup findingbelladog with pictures info. Also on Cragslist , missoula lost found. They say she may be in Clinton or Drummond area they have active search groups setup so they need all the help they can get if you can help please do if you live in that area please lookout for her. This family has been through a terrible loss it will help them to heal if they can find Bella. If you have any info call Vivian at 360-580-9927 she is in Clinton to help find Bella. 
https://www.facebook.com/FindingBellaDog


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

This has been all over the local (Missoula) t.v. news showing photos of Bella. A large group is suppose to meet around 6 p.m. to hunt for Bella. The accident and the hunt for Bella has been getting a lot of attention on both the radio and t.v. What a horrible tragedy this has been. 

Glenda


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

gmhr1 said:


> Everyone is coming together to help get her home . This family has so much to deal with i can't stop thinking about the loss they have suffered it would be wonderful to bring this family member home. The last missing dog was found when lthey used a helicopter turns out she was very close to the accident.


That is Awesome!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Bella has not been found as of yet my above post was talking about a different lost dog that was found by helicopter( it didnt come out as intended Im sorry. I will delete that part as not to add any confusion. Im sorry for the confusion. Keep your prayers coming for Bella.

Kevin I sent you a pm


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Man I hope they find Her!!!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

http://www.nbcmontana.com/news/Comm...sh/-/14594602/16010858/-/jvt1osz/-/index.html


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I pray that the search party finds Bella. At least the news about the Charlotte and litte Eli are out of the hospital and Dan is recovering. It will take time. Bill posted on Face Book today.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

This may be too obvious, but has anyone considered going out with a whistle and a bumper. A familiar activity might trigger the desired response. I have no idea to what level she is trained, but perhaps a sit followed by throwing the bumper and then the go get it command might bring her right back into her training.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

If they have any of the toys Bill was sending, it might help it one is throw out where she can see it would help. I hope someone is successful soon.


----------



## leo455 (Aug 15, 2008)

Take out the person who owns her hunting vest, coat, or just their coat, and lay it out and leave. We do this when we have a beagle take off, works great for us.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

I passed all these suggestions on . I think they are putting her toys out today. I'm just afraid if shes the scared no one will be able to get her. I know dogs in the past that were only missing a few days that didnt even recognize their owners. Only hope will be if she will go into a trap for food. Prayers are sent for the family I know they are going through alot . You can check the facebook page for updates you dont have to be a member to check it findingbelladog


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Cindy.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Care should be to herd this dog into a safe place before trying to approach her. My Sprite was lost several days in a strange area. She reverted to survivor mode I received several calls of sightings but no one could get close. Even the day the 2 officers found her on a canal bank and then called me when I approached her she didn't recognize me at first and bolted until her nose kicked in.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Is Bella wearing a blue collar, a red bandana, or both?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Both, at the last sighting she still had on the bandana


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Bump to top and notice they are asking to borrow night vission goggles, bino's, or mono's as they think she is only moving at night. Maybe someone on here might have a set to loan? possibly ship next day air to one of the searchers?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I don't know if she would go in a trap. If she is moving at night I would put out something really yummy and aromatic like cooked chicken in the evening along with clothes of the owners. I would try something like a tent and stake out the area-get her eating. That's how I caught mine with chicken soup. She was lost in 2 major blizzards and went to the next town. Once she smelled the chicken soup it only took another time and she was back for it. We had a garage to trap her in but I ould make it something she could go into freely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

If shes never seen one she probably would not go in . My dog would run across a field to jump into one because he loves it. They are trying to get night vision scope or glasses if anyone has a pair to lend please call Dani her number is on the FB page. she can arrange overnight shipping any suggestions please go to www.facebook.com/findingbelladog they would appreciate it.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

I would think that Nancy's suggestion of having some of the owner's clothes to bring Bella in would be the best bet to calm her. It's amazing how well our dogs can find us when they smell our scent. I believe that would be the best way to lure her in. Do they have some of the owner's clothes to use?......... Sure hope they save Bella !


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

Cyndi. I posted a message on the facebook page I do have a nightvision scope if that would help if you talk to them please make sure they received my message. I could get it shipped 1st thing wed. morning.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I believe last night they had some grills and were cooking hambergers. No report on whether that actually happened. I go this yesterday from the site posting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

If you go to Bellas facebook page on the right hand side you will see Find Dooley. Its a story of a sheltie that was lost for 57 days in the Nevada desert , he was found alive and is back home be prepared to cry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

If you get a chance would you go to facebook and leave a prayer for all the great people involved with finding Bella And one for Bella. No luck tonight, hit everybody a little hard, I would like to keep their spirits up.
Thanks Cyndi


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

Possible sighting of Bella up Donovan Cr Rd. There was a black dog getting into garbage about 9-10pm on Tuesday night. If anyone else saw this, or has any info, please call me ASAP! Donovan Cr area, please be on the look out! dont chase or yell at her just call vivian at 360-580-9927 she is with an animal rescue group that came to Mt to find Bella


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

I have not seen that they have taken the family's other dog with them while out searching. Not sure if that is possible, but maybe she will come to her dog friend if people are scary right now. Is there a way to put up a chain link kennel with a dog house or bed and some tasty food, and see if she will go in and eat? There are several easily moveable panels that could be taken to where she has been seen. Maybe a big kennel wouldn't seem as much like a trap as a crate. If they could put up two, and put the family's other dog in one, maybe that would work. The whole situation is sad, I hope they find a way to get her back home.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Prayers in force


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

WE pray for them everday, I believe the Memorial service is at 1 pm in Seattle lets all stop and offer a prayer at that time for Jacob, his family, friends and little Bella.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

This story is so heart wrenching  It is by far one of the sadest I have ever seen/heard. I really hope they find her. I wish I lived close so I could help with the search efforts. My thoughts and prayers are with all involved, albeit from a distance. Thanks for keeping us updated

"Father God, PLEASE locate this family's dog for them since it appears they are going to be unable to do so themselves. They have already been through so much and lost their son. Reuniting with his beloved dog may bring them comfort and peace. PLEASE be with them and let some little bit of good come from this tragedy. In Jesus name, I pray. Amen"

God bless this family and all of those who are coming to their aid, both physically and in thought/prayer.
Jamee


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

THIS WAS POSTED ON BELLAS FACEBOOK THIS AM........Good news! We saw Bella again today! Hallelujah she is still alive, well and roaming! She IS near Dirty Ike. I was just taking a drive up there with my family, and she crossed the road in front of us. We set the trap in the area she was coming from. Pray and pray that we see her there tomorrow!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

gmhr1 said:


> THIS WAS POSTED ON BELLAS FACEBOOK THIS AM........Good news! We saw Bella again today! Hallelujah she is still alive, well and roaming! She IS near Dirty Ike. I was just taking a drive up there with my family, and she crossed the road in front of us. We set the trap in the area she was coming from. Pray and pray that we see her there tomorrow! Just a friendly reminder  If you see the trap, do not touch it or go near it. Please do not go searchi... ng for Bella, she will NOT come to you especially if you call her name. Please just drive around the Clinton area and park with binoculars etc and call us if you see her. She DOES NOT have her red bandana on anymore, and I couldn't get a good look to see if she had a collar on. She looked great, but just has no interest in people. We cooked up some bacon and are praying that we can deliver good news to the family tomorrow that she's in the trap. We hiked into the area she was coming out of and there was fresh poop and all! She's close to a creek and clearly eating. To God be the glory! Keep on sending those prayers and positive thoughts because they ARE working!


Prayers for Bella that she is found safely!


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG I sure hope she is found
Just a wild thought..
Maybe place a few dead ducks in the trap or any other type of training bird


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

this is so sad. i hope she comes in soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Dani has a lady coming from Washington making a a 10 hour trip in a motorhome her name is Vivian Dahlin she runs a rescue operation and specializes in catching skitish dogs that are lost, all she asks for is gas money how you can donate is posted on facebook page www.facebook.com/findingbelladog Vivians website is www.operationdogrescue.com check out all the wonderful rescues she has done. 

Thanks


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Cyndi, 
If several people donate money for gas and it exceeds what is needed for the rescue lady, will the additional funds go to the family? Or to the rescue lady?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

I recieved this from Dani: I dont think there will be much excess as she is driving a motorhome 10hrs from here. If there is extra she can use it for food and stuff. People are only donating a small amount so i cant imagine there would be too much extra.. She has voluntered to help, others have offered but they want thousands of dollars. Vivian is coming no matter what we just would like to help her cover her gas cant be cheap in a motor home.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

10 hour one-way trip in a motor home will definitely take some gas! It is very kind of her to volunteer her services. 

(Sorry your PM did not go through. I've cleared out some of my inbox if you want to resend it.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats ok it said the same thing Vivian is leaving Washinton this afternoon will be in Mt tomorrow morning. Lets just pray she can do her magic and get this girl back home asap


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Cindy you must have gotten this info from an e mail as I can find no update tody on the web site.


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed best wishes to all involved.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any new NEWS???


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Bella was seen and there are pictures on her website www.facebook.com/findingbelladog Shes alive hanging out on a large farm the landowner snapped the pictures . She has food water she just has to gain a little trust and go in the trap Hopefully it wont be long til shes back home


----------



## LucyTudeOn4Feet (Nov 15, 2009)

This is pretty exciting. Seems she's been keeping close to this property lately, instead of disappearing for days when humans put out food or traps, like she used to.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

posted 5 minutes ago--they have her!! Good day.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Hurray!! Hurray!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Shes been caught, she is in good shape sitting getting lots of hugs& waiting for Bill to come pick her up. Congratulations to everybody Thanks to everybody!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Let's see photos!!!


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome news!!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Just the good news I needed today!!! 

YIPPEEE!!!!!!!

lesa c


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

So glad she's going home to her family! Wonderful!


----------



## whiskey river (Aug 2, 2012)

That's awesome! What a story this has been.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

The best news ever!!


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

What an amazing ending to a very tragic accident. So glad she was rescued!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I love happy endings and this is so special.


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

YEAH!!!!!!!

thanks Cyndi for all of the updates.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Check out her facebook great pictures. Charlotte, Bill , and Eli (5 year old ) are coming to bring their Bella home. The local news has this I want it to go National we need storys like this.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

For those who may be following this story on here and don't use FB...Bella!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Best news that I have heard in a VERY LONG TIME!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you all for all you have done to bring Bella in. You are all angels.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Awesome news! I just saw this on FB!


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Just seen it on FB too!! Way to go guys!! Glad you caught her!!


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Wow-- how very cool this is.....


----------



## Kendall Steffensen (Sep 19, 2011)

It is wonderful that she will be returned to her home.

Kendall


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.kpax.com/home has video of Bella she looks really good what a sweet face.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Fabulous News!!!!


----------



## LucyTudeOn4Feet (Nov 15, 2009)

The BEST news!!!


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

That news made my day! Thanks for the continued updates.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Just what I needed to see about this story, when I didn't see an up date for a day or so I was worried, glad Bella is home.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Great news.


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

I saw the post on FB too. I am glad she is home so this family can start healing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Great pictures of Bella and Eli on FB more tears, more tears


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

ALL'S WELL THAT ENDS WELL!!

Just terrific wonderful news!!

Bill Connor


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

So happy to hear this! What an amazing story.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

http://bit.ly/PVNta6 6 pm news story full story of the reunion at 10

Reunion video https://www.facebook.com/kpaxtv


----------

